
Neurable Technology - boredgamer2
https://www.neurable.com/technology
======
KhoomeiK
I've compiled a small list of consumer-oriented neurotech startups. Let me
know if I'm missing any:

[https://choosemuse.com/](https://choosemuse.com/)

[https://www.emotiv.com/](https://www.emotiv.com/)

[https://www.next-mind.com/](https://www.next-mind.com/)

[https://www.brainco.tech/](https://www.brainco.tech/)

[https://neurosity.co/](https://neurosity.co/)

[https://www.neurable.com/](https://www.neurable.com/)

[https://www.neuralink.com/](https://www.neuralink.com/)

~~~
Endlessly
OpenBCI ?

~~~
KhoomeiK
I wouldn't really call them a consumer-oriented startup. I left Kernel,
OpenBCI, Intheon, g.tec, etc off the list.

------
excitedGamer
I got to try their VR demo a little while ago - its amazing, I played the
entire thing only using my thoughts to trigger actions. Training was really
quick and it was weird how natural it was.

------
synaesthesisx
I've met the Neurable guys a couple years ago at a pitch event. I recall
seeing a presentation where Ramses controlled a vehicle using the headset as a
basic directional input method. I believe they have a unique approach to
signal processing which allows them to get good signal:noise compared to most
other scalp EEG headsets. It'll be interesting to see what kind of
applications they end up heading towards!

------
raidicy
Does anyone know how this hardware stacks up (price/performance) with
nuerosity's headset?

I'd be interested in code running on events but would like to know how many
different event types are these headsets are capable of handling.

[https://neurosity.co/](https://neurosity.co/)

------
TomMarius
So... can anyone here say that these EEG headsets actually work and do
something practical? How does it compare to OpenBCI, which has 2 times the
number of sensors?

~~~
tdubhro1
Running a PCA on data from 64 node (wet contact, shaved head, lab
environment), shows that you basically get one channel of data, there’s
virtually zero useful information other than the main wave; you can tell
whether the subject is asleep, awake or having a fit with high degree of
accuracy, you can accurately classify whether the awake subject is relaxed vs
aroused but that’s about it. The claims made for these systems are way beyond
anything supported by the data. Would love to be proved wrong by standard,
verifiable sourced data and a Jupyter notebook, but I won’t hold my breath.

~~~
dr_dshiv
Please, someone, please refute this. Please, please let the situation be
better than this.

~~~
breuderink
While it is difficult to get a useful signal out of EEG, a PCA doesn't show
that there is only one 'channel'. A lot of interesting signals have very low
power. With multiple EEG sensors, one can focus on smaller spatial regions.

------
eximius
Is there any work on long-term implantable technology? Not necessarily
cranial, just in general as a precursor.

As far as I'm aware, the body eventually rejects or forms limiting scar tissue
around pretty much all foreign bodies, with only a few exceptions. Because
while I am not going to be signing up for sub-cranial implants any time soon,
I could possibly be willing to try sub-dermal if there were promising results.

------
staticfloat
Wow, I did my undergrad EE with Ramses at UW! Good to see his company seems to
be doing well!

